# Beach fishing in big waves



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

Fishing in DE Beach: I may need a longer pole and higher rod holder. I was excited to finally start coastal fishing but was a lot tougher than i expected. 
The waves were too high for me to tell if there was fish or waves hitting the rod. The bait was usually gone so not sure if its falling off from the currents. Today im looking out my hotel and the waves dont seem as bad in OC. Im debating whether to try again or head out to the buckheads and piers. It was a full moon out last night but i was too exhusted to do any night fishing. They make it look so easy on the videos, now i may be in trouble for the rest of the week because i plan on heading down to Virginia Beach after this and most of the piers are closed for the season. Im stopping by CBBT on the way. This is all new to me, so I dont even know if there is anything to catch this late in the season.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Do not give up as it takes years get the rigging right. Cleaned hooks is normally crabs or pin fish.. Try bigger chunks and get that rod tip up nice and high. Taller sand spikes help and place your self at the highest point on the beach if possible. 

If you go to VA Beach drive a bit north and find Bucks Beach and fish there.. 

Remember surf fishing is not about catching it is about fishing. 

Capt Mike


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. I may be under geared so ill hit the piers and maybe back to IRI. You're right it's better to be fishing.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

what is the gear you are using?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Twinkies said:


> Fishing in DE Beach: I may need a longer pole and higher rod holder....The waves were too high for me to tell if there was fish or waves hitting the rod.


I make all of my rod holders from HD fence post material. It is 6' long --- 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/HDX-6-ft...y-Green-Powder-Coat-U-Post-901156HD/204331912

I use 2 stainless steel band straps to secure a 2' length of pvc to it (or buy Wally World pvc rod holders and use them)...

Last for years and works great on keeping your rod up high - with my 14" AFAW BB rod, the tip is 20' above the waves! No line slap at all...

Sandcrab


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Lowes carries 2" X 20' schedule 40 PVC pipe for $22.40. You can get 3 6'6" rod holders from one length. That comes out to $7.47 ea. That's damn cheap for those holders. For another $1.25 you can finish the rod end with a coupling giving you a custom look rod holder.









Do I see a cottage market for these? Could be.


----------



## mainevent (Oct 21, 2013)

If your still going to VA Beach, try Rudee Inlet. You can fish off the surf from the beach side, or fish off the rails or rocks on the inlet itself. Should have a mix of rocks, speckled trout and maybe blues.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Use circle hooks and set a loose drag let them hook themselves. You will know when they bite.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

captmikestarrett said:


> Do not give up as it takes years get the rigging right. Cleaned hooks is normally crabs or pin fish.. Try bigger chunks and get that rod tip up nice and high. Taller sand spikes help and place your self at the highest point on the beach if possible.
> 
> If you go to VA Beach drive a bit north and find Bucks Beach and fish there..
> 
> ...


"bucks beach" think you mean buckroe beach in Hampton, you can only fish the pier there. There's chick's beach in north end va beach you can fish.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Benji said:


> "bucks beach" think you mean buckroe beach in Hampton, you can only fish the pier there. There's chick's beach in north end va beach you can fish.


Yep my bad it is Chicks Beach.. Bucks beach was stuck in my cranial cavity for some reason.. still is... need some bleach to get it out. 

Capt Mike


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Lynnhaven inlet is a good spot also either at the marina or along the beach front if a parking space is available.


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. I was only able to fish at the Rudee inlet, because of the 200 surfers on the beach. It was 75 degrees for acouple days and everyone was out on the beach. I caught spek trout and bluefish. There were so many crabs eating bait so i had to switch to lures. I could have caught a bushel of crabs woth fishing line. Then I headed to Sandbridge to fish off the pier. People were catching skates there.

I had them 4 foot pole holders. I need to build a higher one like you suggested but my biggest problem was that my longest poles were only 9 foot. Ill buy a beach pole next time.


----------

